# Unusual Aluminum Tricycle unkown, need help identify



## 123ebikes (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi every body I just got this unusual aluminum tricycle in my customer wants me to clean it up and see if I can find a new tire for the front wheel. Has anybody ever seen a tricycle like this? I couldn't find any make or model on it any where. Several of the pieces have numbers on which I suspect are casting numbers.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 10, 2013)

Good possibility it was made by a company that specializes in heavy duty school or commercial day care equipment such as the Angeles Co. I've seen this style tricycle come up for sale on craigslist and ebay before.

Dave


----------



## 123ebikes (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a good possibility I didn't think about something like that but it is built heavy. It just kinda surprised me that no name or anything is on.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 15, 2013)

my first thought was angeles also.


----------



## MTGeorge (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got one of these too.  Mine has coke bottle grips, that and the pedals have had me wondering about the age.


----------



## 123ebikes (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep looks just like mine, except mine has the front tire worn and yours the back ones. I'm looking for a replacement tire for it. I'm actually redoing it for a customer so hopefully I can find a replacement tire


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

There is a good chance that a good local bicycle store can order a new tire for you.


----------



## bike (Jan 29, 2014)

*also*

google anthony brothers


----------

